# Dead Tree Books will always be around and here's why



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Some of the media reporters ask if EBooks will do away with printed books. There are a lot of picture books that won't go well with the Kindle. 
Talking to a friend tonight I remembered buying a hard cover book on Union Station the last time I was in Washington DC. It has a lot of good pictures along with the history. I haven't found it on Amazon but here's some of my other picture books I enjoy looking at.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

You do realize that e-reader technology will eventually be able to display color, and down the road, animations, etc., right? 

The current black and white Kindle is only the beginning.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

You do realize that the RCA EBook in 2001 had color. The cost for the color EBook was around six or seven hundred. It wasn't newsprint that's easy on the eyes like the Kindle.

Color would be nice for children's books that have a lot of illustrations. I have some children's books on my Kindle for my grandson and I to read together. He likes the button for turning the page.



Avalon3 said:


> The one good thing was a screen keyboard and you used a stylus to type on the keyboard. Also no matter the size of the font I think the pages renumbered and I didn't have to deal with page locations.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> You do realize that the RCA EBook in 2001 had color. The cost for the color EBook was around six or seven hundred. It wasn't newsprint that's easy on the eyes like the Kindle.


Looks like a great device - way ahead of its time - but the lack of e-ink kills it as a viable reader (granted, e-ink wasn't around back then).


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I win every staring contest I have with that Chihuahua.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I win every staring contest I have with that Chihuahua.


It's good to find an area in which you excel.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I think there will always be a place for Dead Tree Books. 

I don't think I'd really want to read comic books on my Kindle, for example, and there are some lovely coffee-table art books that I'd rather page through than click through. 

I have a copy of Canterbury Tales from the early 1940's, it's beautiful if not a little worn, and it will still stay on my shelf even though I have the book for the Kindle. Plus it's darn hard to have an author sign his or her book when it's Kindleized!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm a cookbook collector and I just can't see not having the DTB and only an ebook version.  I use recipe sites a lot but always go back to my books.  I love how they know where to open, I remember where the recipes are by where the are on the page and the photos - they just aren't as good digitally.  I will still buy cookbooks.  And coffeetable books.

But I still love my K!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Will there always be parchment books?  Papyrus scrolls?  Handwritten and illustrated books?  No.  So who can say what will happen with e-books in the future.  In 2-300 years, e-books may be the only books available and paper books may only be found in museums or private collections.  

For now, there is plenty of room for both e-books and paper books.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Will there always be parchment books? Papyrus scrolls? Handwritten and illustrated books? No.


I want a 20" essay on why this statement is wrong.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Will there always be parchment books? Papyrus scrolls? Handwritten and illustrated books? No. So who can say what will happen with e-books in the future. In 2-300 years, e-books may be the only books available and paper books may only be found in museums or private collections.
> 
> For now, there is plenty of room for both e-books and paper books.


You do have a point there Gertie. I suppose I meant more in the short term. Look at CD's and Mp3s for instance. Personally I like the ease of just buying an mp3, but there are some people who like to get the physical cds instead of just the digital product. In 20-50 years? Maybe all music and books will be only available digitally, but from what I see now, it seems as if a portion of people still like having a physical product.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would be in heaven if I could read comic books on the Kindle. I stopped reading comics about three years ago. I can't bring myself to get rid of my collection (35 boxes, so about 3,500 books). I started dating my fiancee and was not reading the comics as much. I wouldn't mind catching up on them but I don't want to buy that many trade paper backs or get back into collecting because the books take up too much space. If I could have them on the Kindle I would be able to re-read older volumes more easily and I could collect without worrying about taking up even more storage space. My god, it would be so much easier to share the older books with my nephews (and kids when I have them) because I don't need to be as worried about them bending or tearing pages.

There are people who love vinal records so they are still buying vinal records. There are people who love cd's so they are buying cd's. There are going ot be folks who love DTB and will buy them. But I think the day is going to come when DTB are a the exception and not the rule.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I would be in heaven if I could read comic books on the Kindle. I stopped reading comics about three years ago. I can't bring myself to get rid of my collection (35 boxes, so about 3,500 books). I started dating my fiancee and was not reading the comics as much. I wouldn't mind catching up on them but I don't want to buy that many trade paper backs or get back into collecting because the books take up too much space. If I could have them on the Kindle I would be able to re-read older volumes more easily and I could collect without worrying about taking up even more storage space. My god, it would be so much easier to share the older books with my nephews (and kids when I have them) because I don't need to be as worried about them bending or tearing pages.
> 
> There are people who love vinal records so they are still buying vinal records. There are people who love cd's so they are buying cd's. There are going ot be folks who love DTB and will buy them. But I think the day is going to come when DTB are a the exception and not the rule.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I want a 20" essay on why this statement is wrong.


Turn to page 394.


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I would be in heaven if I could read comic books on the Kindle. I stopped reading comics about three years ago. I can't bring myself to get rid of my collection (35 boxes, so about 3,500 books). I started dating my fiancee and was not reading the comics as much. I wouldn't mind catching up on them but I don't want to buy that many trade paper backs or get back into collecting because the books take up too much space. If I could have them on the Kindle I would be able to re-read older volumes more easily and I could collect without worrying about taking up even more storage space. My god, it would be so much easier to share the older books with my nephews (and kids when I have them) because I don't need to be as worried about them bending or tearing pages.
> 
> There are people who love vinal records so they are still buying vinal records. There are people who love cd's so they are buying cd's. There are going ot be folks who love DTB and will buy them. But I think the day is going to come when DTB are a the exception and not the rule.


I too have a zillion comics in my collection. However, I get an undeniable thrill re-reading nearly seventy year-old comics and smelling the old paper,realizing what once a thin dime could get you! When I first started reading comics they were still a dime but smaller and MUCH thinner than the Golden Age books. Having said that, if the screen was large enough and the resolution high enough and in color I wouldn't mind so much viewing them on a Kindle! I do have a number of books digitized to view on a computer (including Blackhawk books-hence my screen name) and a number of Golden Age Batman comics to view on microfiche (I hope I spelled that correctly!).
Eric


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Books like this one cannot be replaced by the kindle..


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I think Bibles will always be a DTB. I like having my Bible on my Kindle but in church I'd rather use the DTB Bible.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I think Bibles will always be a DTB. I like having my Bible on my Kindle but in church I'd rather use the DTB Bible.


I agree. I tried using the Kindle at church and it just didn't go well. People use their Palms and phones and I just could never do that either. I like the actual book - it's too cumbersome to get around in the Bible in a digital medium. Maybe not forever, but for now it sure is.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I want a 20" essay on why this statement is wrong.


Don't need 20", merely this link: http://www.saintjohnsbible.org/why/default.htm
This is why we will always need papyrus and ink and creativity!


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I agree. I tried using the Kindle at church and it just didn't go well. People use their Palms and phones and I just could never do that either. I like the actual book - it's too cumbersome to get around in the Bible in a digital medium. Maybe not forever, but for now it sure is.


In addition to which, the only Kindlized Catholic Bible is the Douay Rheims, which is not used here in the USA. And, I think it would be really difficult to do a Kindle version of either the RSV-CE (Revised Standard Version - Catholic Edition) or the NAB (New American Bible...what the American churches actually use), what with all the footnotes and such.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Books like this one cannot be replaced by the kindle..


Oh, gosh, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Brian Froud! I have all his Fairy and Goblin books...see more in the pictures each time you look.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've talked to a lot of people about the Kindle and how much I love mine.  They tell me the cost needs to come down on the Kindle itself for more people to purchase it.  

I tell people in order for a new product to succeed people have to buy it.


----------

